# של מי החתונה הזו בכלל??



## רון אוריאל (3/4/12)

של מי החתונה הזו בכלל?? 
הרבה פעמים עולה העניין של רצון הזוג מול רצון האורחים ורצון המשפחה.
הנה שתי דוגמאות אקטואליות מדיונים אחרים:
דוגמא ראשונה - עניין המצגת או הפתעות אחרות. הזוג לא רצה שום הפתעות, ההורים כן.
דוגמא שניה - החתן רוצה קייטרינג חלבי, האורחים מקובעים על בשר.

יש שאלות די נוקבות שצריך לענות עליהן, גם אם לא ממש נעים להתעסק בזה:
האם החתונה היא באמת ערב שכולו בשבילכם? או שמא אתם גם על תקן "מארחים" וצריכים להתחשב באורחים במידה זו או אחרת?
האם העקרונות הם הדבר הכי חשוב? או אולי בסיטואציה כל כך יחודית כמו חתונה אפשר למצוא איזו פשרה בין עקרונות אישיים ובין מנהגים של אחרים?
מה דעתכם/ן?


----------



## Zorikit (3/4/12)

צריכות להיות פשרות. לחלוטין. 
עם כל זה שהאירוע שלך, אתה מזמין אורחים שבתכלס גם משלמים על חלק מהאירוע הזה וצריך להתחשב במה שהם אוהבים.
אני ממש שונאת מוזיקה מזרחית אבל ברור שלא מעט אורחים אוהבים אז תהיה פשרה. גם מבחינת בחירת מיקום ואולם צריך להתחשב באורחים. כשחצי מהמשפחה היא מצד אחד של הארץ ועושים חתונה בצד השני זה קצת לא מתחשב בעייני (ואפשר לממן הסעה במקרה הזה). כשיש בני משפחה מבוגרים/נכים צריך לדאוג שהמקום יהיה נגיש עבורם, שהם יוכלו לשבת כל הזמן (באירוע משפחתי לא מזמן אפחד לא חשב על זה שהשירותים קומה למעלה ויש רק מדרגות. זה היה סיוט עבור סבא שלי שהוא בן 95 ובקושי הולך).
אפילו מבחינת אוכל - יצא לי להיות בחתונות קצת "פלצניות" שהזוגות בחרו כל מיני מאכלים מיוחדים שהאנשים הפשוטים בחתונה שלהם פשוט לא נגעו בהם, וחבל. אלכס מאוד אוהב סושי ורצה שיהיה סושי בקבלת הפנים ומנהל האירוע אמר לו "חוץ ממך, מי עוד אוהב את זה?" והאמת, שכמעט אף אחד מהמוזמנים שלנו. אז וויתרנו.


----------



## Bobbachka (3/4/12)

כל זוג וההחלטה שלו... 
יש זוגות שמחליטים שהם עושים מה שטוב ומתאים להם ורק להם וזה לגיטימי.

אני לדוגמא, השתדלתי להתחשב בבחירות שלי בהורים שלנו- אני בדעה (וכבר אמרתי את זה בפורום פעם) שמעבר לזה שאני מתחתנת, ההורים שלנו מחתנים את הילדים שלהם ולכן חשוב לי שהאירוע יהיה בין היתר לטעמם. היה חשוב לי שההורים ירגישו בנח לארח את האורחים שלהם בחתונה ולכן הלכנו על קונספט חתונתי יותר: אולם סטנדרטי, לא ביום שישי, ארוחה בשרית ואפילו(!) הגשה לשולחנות.

ההורים לא התערבו באף החלטה שלקחנו, אבל זה משום מראש כיוונתי למקומות שההורים ירגישו בהם נח.

מעבר לזה, אני בדעה שאם הזוג מרגיש נח עם הבחירות וההורים שלמים עם הבחירות זה יקרין על האורחים והם בטוח יהנו מהחתונה! (כמובן שיהיה כמה כאלה עם טענות, אבל תמיד יש....).


----------



## aluma83 (3/4/12)

התחשבות כן, פשרות לא 
אני בדיעה נחרצת שהחתונה היא של הזוג המתחתן, ושלו בלבד. אנחנו הם אלו שבחרו להתחתן אחד עם השני, אנחנו אלו שבחרנו לעמוד יחד תחת החופה, ואנחנו אלו שבחרנו להזמין את האנשים שאנחנו אוהבים שיקחו חלק ברגע המיוחד הזה שלנו.
אני אתחשב באורחים שלי בדיוק כמו שאני מתחשבת באנשים שאני מזמינה למסיבה שאני מארגנת או לארוחת ערב, כלומר - אני אעשה את כל המאמצים שהאוכל יהיה טעים, שלא יהיה חם מידי או קר מידי, שהנסיעה לא תהיה עבורם ארוכה או לא נוחה מידי, שהמוסיקה לא תפריע להם לדבר וכו' וכו'. 
לעומת זאת, אין סיכוי שאני אשמיע להם מוסיקה שהיא לא לטעמי רק כי הם מצפים לה, ואין סיכוי שאני אגיש להם סטייק אם אני צמחונית רק כי הם "מקובעים על בשר" והם מרגישים ש"מגיע להם" כי הם שמו צ'ק...
בעיניי גישה כזו מחייבת להזמין רק אנשים שבאמת באים כדי לשמוח ולהתרגש איתנו, ולא אנשים שיבואו מתוך חוסר נעימות, או כי גם אני הייתי באירוע שלהם, שהם הזמינו אותי אליו כדי שיצליחו "לכסות מנה". אני מאמינה שכל האורחים שאני מזמינה לא יחשבו בכלל על זה שאין מוסיקה מזרחית או שהאוכל הוא לא בדיוק כמו שהם רגילים בחתונות, אלא רק על זה שאיזה משמח ומרגש זה שאני ובן זוגי עומדים יחד תחת החופה...

ולגבי ההורים - למזלי במקרה שלי הם באותה גישה בדיוק. הם מייעצים ואומרים את דעתם כשאנחנו שואלים לגבי משהו, אבל הם לא כופים כלום, והם מקבלים כל החלטה שאנחנו עושים.


----------



## רון אוריאל (3/4/12)

עקרונות טובים לכל השנה... 
השאלה אם דוקא בחתונה חייבים להתעקש על כל עיקרון או מנהג...
לפני כמה שנים צילמתי בחתונה של זוג נחמד ועדין. בפגישה המקדימה הם סיפרו לי שהחתן לא מתכוון לרקוד. סוג של בישן / צנוע. 
הגיע יום האירוע, עבר הטקס, החלו הריקודים. הכלה רוקדת, החתן באיזור השולחנות. עבר זמן, החברים ניסו להביא אותו לרחבה, התחמק...
המשיכה המסיבה, ניסו שוב, והוא בשלו... וככה עוד כמה פעמים. הצליחו להביא אותו עד לרחבה אבל הוא נעמד בצד ולא הזיז רגל או יד.
תכלס, לדעתי נוצר שם מצב קצת אבסורדי שהצניעות שלו הפכה להתרסה ממש לא צנועה. סוג של "אני לא ארקוד ויהי מה". זה הרגיש כאילו הוא נאחז באיזה עיקרון כי כך החליט מלכתחילה. אשתו הטריה שבעצמה ידעה על כך שהוא לא מתכוון לרקוד ניסתה גם היא לפזז סביבו קצת אבל הוא נותר כיעד מבוצר. לא עדיף לזרום קצת ולרקוד איזה שיר או שניים שכולם יהיו מבסוטים? וזה בסדר גם אתה לא זז כמו ג'ון טראבולטה. כולה תתנדנד קצת


----------



## aluma83 (3/4/12)

לא צריך לסבול בכלל, ובטח שלא ביום החתונה 
אני כן מאמינה שעבור מישהו שלא אוהב ולא נוהג לרקוד בכלל, זה סבל לרקוד מול הרבה אנשים, בעיקר כשאתה החתן וכללללל העיניים של כל האורחים נמצאות עליה, ובעיקר כשנוצר מצב כזה של חברים שגוררים חתן ואז בכלל זה נהיה סיטואציה מביכה ולא נעימה. לדעתי במקרה כזה היו צריכים לוותר על ריקודים בכלל, ולעשות דברים שמהם החתן כן נהנה. בסופו של דבר, החתונה צריכה להיות אירוע שבו החתן והכלה נהנים, ולא אוסף של התרחשויות שקורות זו אחרי זו בסדר אוטומטי כי ככה הן תמיד קורות וזהו...

לא מדובר בכלל בעקרונות, אלא ברצון ליהנות ולהרגיש טוב, ולהיות באירוע שמשקף הכי טוב את האופי שלי ושל בן הזוג שלי.


----------



## רון אוריאל (3/4/12)

חתונה בלי לרקוד? 
נדמה לי שאם יש דבר אחד שיש עליו קונצנזוס זה שבחתונה יש ריקודים... טוב בעצם גם אוכל תמיד יש... 
וזה חוצה תרבויות ועמים ויבשות. אז אני שוב מקשה - דוקא בחתונה תתעקשו לחנך את העולם אחרת? או שאולי אפשר לשחרר, ולו לכמה דקות...


----------



## דניאל ואורן (3/4/12)

אני דווקא חושבת שהחברים היו לא מתחשבים כאן 
מצד אחד, אם זה כזה סבל נוראי לחתן, עדיף שלא ירקוד. 
מן הצד השני, אפשר להגיד שהחברים שמשכו אותו לרחבה לרקוד היו בעצמם לא מתחשבים - נכון שהוא היה יכול לשחרר, אבל הוא בחר שלא לשחרר ובמקום להביך אותו וליצור סיטואציה לא נעימה, היו יכולים לנסות קצת למשוך אותו לכיוון הרחבה (למשל, להזמין אותו לשתות יחד צ'ייסר) וכשהם הבינו שזה יוצר מצב אבסורדי ושהוא לא רוצה / לא מרגיש בנוח לרקוד, להניח לו לנפשו. 

אגב, יש חתנים שלא רוקדים בחתונה כי הם מקיאים בשירותים - זה בעיני מצב הרבה פחות חיובי אבל משום מה, אם החתן הקיא בשירותים מרוב אלכוהול הוא נורמאלי - ואם הוא לא רוצה לרקוד- הוא לא נורמאלי. לפחות החתן שלא רקד אם היו מניחים לו לנפשו היה יכול להסתובב ולהתמנגל עם האורחים. 

אני כן בעד לרקוד בחתונה ובעיני זה מאד חשוב- אבל אני גם לא בעד להכריח.


----------



## רון אוריאל (3/4/12)

אלהוכול והקאות זה נושא לשרשור בפני עצמו...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אני חולק עליך שחתן שמקיא בשירותים זה נורמאלי.
חתן שמקיא על הדשא של הגן, זה! נורמאלי...

סתם... אני צוחק. לדעתי את המקום הראשון בלהקיא באירועים לוקח בכלל האח הצעיר של החתן, משוחרר בן 22 מלא באדרנלין והתלהבות... מקום שני זה החברים של החתן שמשתכרים בדרך כלל בשלשות ומתעלפים בתיאום ראוי למחקר מדעי. מקום שלישי זה כלות שעירבבו כל הערב יין אדום, וודקה רד בול, ייגר והקפיצו (החוצה) את הכל עם איזה צ'ייסר או חמישה. שום דבר לכתוב עליו הביתה...


----------



## דניאל ואורן (3/4/12)

ברור שחתן שמקיא זה לא נורמאלי 
אבל אני חושבת שהחברה מתייחסת יותר בסלחנות לחתן שלא רוקד בגלל שהוא מקיא מאשר לחתן שלא רוקד כי הוא מרגיש לא בנוח. 
הרבה יותר קל לי להזדהות עם חתן שסובל מתכונה אנושית - ביישנות או פחד במה ולכן מרגיש שלא בנוח לרקוד וסה"כ מבקש שיניחו לו. 
מי אמר שהוא לא יכול להיות "מארח" טוב אם הוא מתמנגל בין האורחים. 

אני מסכימה שיש ערך ליכולת לשחרר, לרקוד ולשמוח ולהבין שזה לא כזה סיפור- אבל מצד שני, צריך להבין ולהתחשב באלה שבוחרים שלא.


----------



## aluma83 (3/4/12)

הייתי בחתונות נפלאות שהיו בריקודים 
היו דברים אחרים שהחתן והכלה אהבו, וגם אם אני באופן אישי לא אהבתי אותם (כמו שירה בציבור) היה מקסים לראות את החתן והכלה נהנים ומאושרים ממשהו שהם באמת אוהבים. ואפילו אני עשיתי מאמץ כדי ליהנות מזה, בשבילם (כן, אני, האורחת, עשיתי מאמץ בשבילם, כי הם החתן והכלה, והכי חשוב שהם ייהנו).
לעומת זאת, הייתי בלא מעט חתונות שנראה שהחתן או הכלה או שניהם, קצת סובלים אחרי כמה שעות על רחבת הריקודים, כשכבר לא ממש בא להם לרקוד, אבל אין מה לעשות, כי זה הקונצנזוס.

צריך להשתחררים מקונצנזוסים, ופשוט ליהנות... ושוב - לא מתוך עקרונות, אלא כדי ליהנות ולעשות שמח, באמת באמת מכל הלב, ולא איך שאחרים חושבים שצריך לעשות שמח.


----------



## aluma83 (3/4/12)

*בלי


----------



## יום וליל (3/4/12)

בדיוק בגלל זה אנחנו סיימנו בחצות 
אנחנו לא מתים על ריקודים,
תמיד בחתונות בסביבות חצות אני כבר רוצה הביצה ומייחלת לסיום הסיוט הזה,
למזלי בחתונה שלי אני קבעתי,
סיכמנו מראש עד חצות ואכן בחצות ורבע כבר הינו בשלב של החיבוקים.

שעת סיום של חתונה לא מעידה על הצלחתה,
מותר ללכת הביתה בשעה סבירה.


----------



## aluma83 (3/4/12)




----------



## אדום כהה מאוד (6/4/12)




----------



## pipidi (3/4/12)

יש אנשים שפשוט לא אוהבים לרקוד 
היתה לי תקופה כזו שגם אני בקושי יכולתי להזיז את עצמי - והייתי יותר רקדנית וזמרת כיסאות. זה עניין של מעצור נפשי. ולא לעשות דווקא.

אני באמת מרגישה שהוא היה במצב מאד לא נעים. וכנראה בגלל שאשתו אוהבת לרקוד הם החליטו לעשות חתונה שכן מכילה ריקודים.

מאותה סיבה גם אמא שלי לא רקדה כלל בחתונה שלי, ואילו אבא שלי קרע את הרחבה


----------



## elena20 (3/4/12)

אני ובן זוגי שונאים לרקוד (התמזל מזלי 
למצוא מישהו בדיוק כמוני ) בטח ובטח לכל צלילי המוזיקה המזעזעת המקובלת כיום בחתונות. אז כן, אני יכולה להכריח את עצמי לרקוד (ואני אכן עושה זאת בחתונות של חברות קרובות כי אחרת כי משום מה "לא מכובד") אבל בחתונה שלי כששנינו לא מעוניינים לקפץ כאשר כולם מסתכלים עלינו, לא יהיו ריקודים, כן תהיה מוסיקה כלשהי ואולי אפילו איזה ריקוד סלואו שלנו אבל זהו כי ככה זה אנחנו.


----------



## המרחפת (5/4/12)

הקונצנזוס היחיד הוא שיש איחוד של זוג. 
הייתי בחתונה בגרמניה שבה הריקוד היחיד היה ואלס של החתן והכלה.

אגב, לגבי החתן, היה פה לפני כמה חודשים שירשור שמזכיר לי במעט - כלה שרצתה שהחתן יאמר כמה מילים אישיות מתחת לחופה, והוא סירב בשל פחד קהל. 
מי שאומר "לשחרר" ו"לזרום" אינו מבין בעתה מהי, ומה זה להרגיש לא בנוח. כמו שאני לא יכולה להבין מה ז"א לשנוא מתוקים. אי אפשר לדעת מה עובר לו בראש ואיך הוא מרגיש בתוך הסיטואציה.


----------



## moshavnikit (3/4/12)

??? אני חושבת שהחברים היו לא בסדר במקרה הזה 
החתן לא חייב לרקוד אם הוא אף פעם לא רוקד. למה להעמיד אותו במצב כזה ולהכריח אותו לעשות משהו שהוא אף פעם לא עושה ביום החתונה שלו?


----------



## gilguliti (3/4/12)




----------



## דניאל ואורן (3/4/12)

עם התחשבות והבנה, יש הרבה דברים שאפשר לפתור 
אני חושבת שזה הכל תלוי גישה. אם לוקחים את הדברים בקלות, לא קשה להגיע לעמק השווה. 

אצלנו, ההורים לא התערבו לנו בתכנוני החתונה. לא ההורים שלו ולא ההורים שלי. 
התברכנו בהורים בעלי גישה רגועה שאמרו לנו שהם סומכים עלינו שיהיה יפה ומוצלח. נתנו עצות פה ושם, אבל סה"כ, סמכו עלינו שנעשה אירוע יפה ומכובד. 
מקום סגרנו לבד והם ראו את המקום רק בטעימות - ושוב, הם היו איתנו, טעמו את האוכל, ייעצו מה כדאי לקחת ובסוף אנחנו ישבנו עם הנציגה שטיפלה בנו וסגרנו את התפריט, שכמובן לא היה סוד. היו עצות שלהם שבחרתי לאמץ - בעיקר בגלל שאני מאמינה שיש להם טעם טוב ובגלל שהם מייצגים עוד פלח באוכלוסיית האורחים שלי ואני מאמינה שכל מי שעושה חתונה רוצה שהאורחים שיבואו יהנו. 

כשלא רואים כל דבר כמשהו יותר מדי הרה גורל - אפשר להצליח לנהל את התכנונים באווירה נעימה. 
לנו היה חשוב להתחשב באורחים ובהורים שלנו בפרמטרים הבאים:
1. מיקום - היו לנו אורחים שמפוזרים ברחבי הארץ ובחרנו נקודת אמצע. בחרנו מקום שנגיש יחסית מכביש 6 ושיתן מענה לרוב האורחים. בבחירת המיקום אי אפשר להתחשב בכולם - אבל אנחנו היינו בגישה של ללכת לקראת - לקצר כמה שיותר מרחקים עבור כמה שיותר אורחים. שתי המשפחות הגרעיניות שלנו מהצפון, לבעלי יש משפחה בקרית גת ואנחנו חיים בתל אביב והרבה חברים שלנו ועמיתים לעבודה מגיעים מאיזור המרכז. 
בחרנו בחדרה- 
לצפונים הייתה נסיעה של 50 דקות שעה גג, למי שהגיע מתל אביב הייתה נסיעה של 50 דקות גג (החתונה הייתה ביום ראשון - יש מי שיגיד שזה לא מתחשב, אני חושבת שזה לגיטימי לחלוטין - במיוחד בגלל שיש משמעותית פחות פקקים וגם כשאנחנו נסענו בשעות השיא למקום האירוע - הגענו ממש מהר- תוך 50 דקות מתל אביב). 
מי שהגיע מקרית גת נסע דרך כביש שש ולקח לו קצת יותר זמן, אבל מצד שני, זו לא כמות כזו גדולה של אנשים והם משפחה קרובה, אז הם מבינים. לדוד שלי מקרית שמונה הייתה דרך מאד ארוכה - אבל גם הוא הגיע בשמחה. 
והמסקנה - אי אפשר לרצות את כולם. 

2. אוכל - היה חשוב לנו שיהיה טעים ואיכותי. העדפנו להתפשר על יום בשבוע למשל ולהתחתן במקום שיש בו אוכל טעים (כי סה"כ, יש תקציב מוגבל). ניסינו לבחור מנות מיוחדות וטעימות (בשביל לתת לאנשים חוויה של מסעדה שווה) לצד מנות יותר פשוטות לאנשים שבעייתיים יותר עם אוכל. עד עכשיו אנשים מתייחסים באופן ספציפי לאוכל כשהם מדברים איתנו - גם אנשים שלא תיארנו לעצמנו שיחמיאו במישור הזה (בגלל שהם בעלי טעם שונה, בעייתיים עם אוכל וכו').

3. מוסיקה - זה נושא שהיה חשוב לנו מאד. בחרנו בדי ג'יי שבחרנו כי ראינו שהוא מתייחס לכל סוגי הקהל ולא רק לצעירים - הוא נתן לנו דוגמאות של איך הוא מושך את המבוגרים לרקוד עם מוסיקה שתדבר גם אליהם וגם אל הצעירים וזה קנה אותנו. בפועל, גם מבוגרים שלא חשבנו שירקדו בחתונה רקדו ונהנו וזה מאד שימח אותנו. זה לא פגם בהנאה של הצעירים - שגם הם אמרו שהיה שמח!
הייתה מוסיקה מאד מגוונת מכל התקופות וגם היה סלואו שני - עם שיר בספרדית שדיבר לקהל המבוגר יותר ובעיני מאד הוסיף. גם הצעירים רקדו וגם המבוגרים. 

דרכים לשתף את ההורים וליצור אווירה נעימה- 
1. מי שביחסים טובים עם החמות ולא אכפת לה- אפשר להזמין את החמות למדידה. זה ירגש וישמח אותה. 
2. להתייעץ עם ההורים כשברור להם שההחלטה הסופית שלהם - אבל באמת להקשיב לעצות שלהם - בהנחה שהם לא ינסו להתשלט - כל אחד מכיר את ההורים שלו הכי טוב. 
3. לתת להורים תחושה שכל הצעה שלהם - גם אם היא לא מוצאת בעיניכם - נשקלה על ידיכם ונבדקה על ידיכם. ושוב, זה במצב של הורים לא שתלטנים שגם רוצים ליצור ביחד אווירה טובה. 
4. להתגמש ולוותר בדברים שהם לא קריטיים לכם - גם חוסך ויכוחים מיותרים וכאבי ראש, וגם גורם להם להרגיש חלק. יכול להיות שאחרי זה, הם יגלו הבנה כשתתעקשו על דברים שיותר חשובים לכם. 
5. נסו למצוא לבעיות שמתעוררות פתרון שבו שני הצדדים יהיו מרוצים - כדי להפוך את הבעיה ממשחק סכום אפס למצב של Win Win. 
לפעמים, עם קצת גמישות ויצירתיות אפשר למצוא פתרונות שישמחו את כולם - מבלי לוותר על מה שחשוב לכם.


----------



## רון אוריאל (3/4/12)




----------



## Pixelss (3/4/12)

לא שלי זה בטוח! 
תאמת נושא סופר רגיש בתקופה האחרונה,
ועד כמה שאני מנסה לקחת את הדברים בקלות זה לא תמיד מצליח לי (למרות שאם כל התלונות שלי אני עדיין שומרת על איפוק ורק פורקת פה מידי פעם).

אבל החתונה הזאת היא אולי רק קצת שלנו וגם זה בקושי רב.
מבחינתי החתונה כולה היא סוג של פשרה ועוד פשרה ענקית.
מצד שני לדעתי זה קצת נאיבי לחשוב שבחיים אתה צריך לעשות רק מה שאתה רוצה.

סיפרתי פה לא פעם ולא פעמיים שמאוד לא קל לי באירגוני החתונה ההתמודדות עם ההורים שלו, ולמרות כל העצות המאוד נכונות שדניאל נתנה על איך לתת להורים הרגשה של שיתוף זה לא תמיד כזה פשוט לצערי.
אני מאוד מאוד אוהבת את ההורים שלו, ויש לנו יחסים מצויינים! אני יודעת שהמשפחה שלו מאוד אוהבת אותי, ואני באמת מרגישה מאוד בנוח איתם ומאוד קרובה, אני באמת רואה בהם כמשפחה שלי לגמרי ואין לי שום תלונות בכלל, אבל המשפחה הפרטית שלי מכירה אותי כבר 30 שנה, מכירה את כל השגעונות שלי והגחמות שלי, יודעים מראש למה לצפות ולמה לא לצפות, ואילו אמא שלו, שהוא הבן היחיד שלה, שהיא פינטזה כבר למעלה מ 30 שנה על הרגע הזה שבו הוא יתחתן, היא מאוד שונה ממני.
אני לא פעם ולא פעמיים מזכירה לעצמי שנכון שאני לא חלמתי על החתונה הזאת, ולא חיכיתי לרגע הזה בכזאת ציפייה, אבל היא כן חלמה ובעצם מי אני שאגזול ממנה את החלום, הרי בסה"כ החתונה הזאת תסב לה כל כך הרבה אושר וגאוה.

אבל אם כל המירמור שיש לי בנושא אני אגיד, שזה לא תמיד קל אבל אפשרי, לדעת לבחור על מה שווה להוציא אנרגיות ועל מה לא, עד כמה שזה נשמע מזלזל בסופו של דבר זה נגמר בכמה שעות של אירוע, זה לא הולך להיות היום המאושר בחיי אבל בהחלט הולך להיות יום שאזכור לכל חיי ועדיף לפחות להיזכר בו לדעת שחייכת לאורך כל היום.


----------



## רון אוריאל (3/4/12)

בדיוק! "על מה שווה להוציא אנרגיות"... 
לדעתי יש נושאים שבהם עדיף לשחרר ולתת למיינסטרים להכתיב, ולעומת זאת יש דברים אחרים שעושים את היחוד של האירוע וטובעים בו את היחוד שלכם. 
סתם דוגמא: מרכזי שולחן. דבר פעוט לכאורה שלא תמיד נותנים עליו את הדעת. אבל אם למשל מכינים משהו אישי, אולי משהו שמשלב תמונה של שניכם, וברכת תודה לאורחים, אולי כמה מילים או איזה חמשיר מצחיק על שניכם...זה משהו שיכול לתת טאצ' אישי הרבה יותר לאירוע. דברים קטנים שעושים את ההבדל ומאפשרים לכם לבוא לידי ביטוי בסגנון שמתאים לכם!


----------



## Crazy Cat Girl (3/4/12)

בעל המאה הוא בעל הדעה 
מי שההורים שלו מממנים לו את החתונה - שלא יתלונן שמתערבים לו בארגונים ובהחלטות.
מי שההורים קונים לו בית (כן, יש כאלו - לא אני, לצערי) - שלא יתלונן שמתערבים לו בשיפוצים וברהיטים שקונים.
מי שעובר לגור ליד ההורים כדי שיעזרו לו עם הילדים - שלא יתלונן שהם משגעים אותו, מתערבים לו בחינוך, ובאים "לבקר" בתדירות גבוהה מאוד.

בקיצור, מי שלא רוצה שיתערבו לו, שיעשה דברים בעצמו, גם אם זה פחות נוח או יותר יקר.
גם אני וגם בן זוגי כבר שנים לא לקחנו שקל מההורים, לא בהקשר של החתונה ולא בשום תחום אחר. שנינו עובדים ומתפרנסים בכבוד (אני גם לומדת במקביל), ולא צריכים תרומות מאף אחד. אותי באופן אישי חינכו לעצמאות מגיל מאוד מאוד צעיר, ואני ובן הזוג שלי כבר הרבה מאוד שנים עומדים בזכות עצמנו בלבד. זה אולי עושה אותנו פחות "עשירים", אבל השקט הנפשי והעובדה שאנחנו לא צריכים להצטדק או להסביר את ההחלטות הכלכליות שלנו לאחרים - שווה הכל. 
ובהקשר של החתונה (חתונה קטנה עם 150 מוזמנים ובלי אנשים שאני/בן זוגי לא מכירים) - אף אחד לא התערב לנו בארגוני החתונה ולא התחיל לריב איתנו על שטויות. אמרנו שהחלטנו ככה וככה, וזה התקבל בהבנה ובלי מריבות, אפילו לא אחת, ואפילו לא ויכוח קטנטן.
עם כל הכבוד להורים, זו בכל זאת החתונה שלנו ואנחנו נחליט איך היא תיראה. ולא, זה לא אירוע של ההורים שלי שמחתנים את הבת שלהם, כמו שקראתי כאן בפורום. זה אירוע ש-ל-נ-ו - שלי ושל בן זוגי. אם ההורים שלי רוצים לחגוג את החתונה שלי עם עוד 300 איש שאני לא מכירה - הם מוזמנים לארגן להם אירוע משלהם, אני אפילו מבטיחה להגיע.

אי אפשר לאכול את העוגה ולהשאיר אותה שלמה. מי שנותן להורים להתערב לו בחיים כי הם עוזרים לו (כספית, עם הילדים וכו') - שלא יתלונן אח"כ.


----------



## lanit (3/4/12)

בגדול אני מסכימה איתך 
אבל... (כן, יש אבל 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
אנחנו גם הגענו בגישה כזו. לשמחתי אמא שלי הבינה לחלוטין (טוב, היה לנו כמה שיחות שהיא ניסתה לדחוף כסף, ואמרה שתפתיע אותי וכו', ובסוף אמרתי לה שהיא חינכה אותי כ"כ טוב שאני רוצה לעמוד על שתי הרגליים שלי, ושהיא נתנה לי מספיק כדי שאוכל לעמוד בהתחייבויות של החתונה, ושאני מאוד אוהבת אותה ומעריכה אותה על הכוונה שלה והרצון שיהיה לי האירוע שהיא תמיד רצתה, אבל יהיה לי בדיוק האירוע שאני רוצה ושזה ישמח אותי מאוד. טוב, חפרתי).
עם ההורים שלו היה ועדיין יותר קשה. הוא הבן הבכור, כבר עבר את השלושים ומשהו שלו, אז הם מאוד מאוד מאושרים מכל האירוע. כשסיפרנו להם שאנחנו מתכוונים לערוך מסיבת חתונה, הצבנו גבול ברור שהחתונה לא תהיה דתית ותהיה קטנה ומצומצמת, ושאנחנו נשלם עליה. הם לא כ"כ הצליחו להבין את הקונספט. ניסו להבין איתם מה חשוב להם, אבל הבעיה היא שהם כל הזמן חוזרים על המנטרה ש"זו חתונה שלכם, תעשו מה שטוב לכם", ואז מתפלאים ומופתעים, או גרוע יותר- נעלבים, כשאנחנו עושים משהו אחר ממה שהם רצו. באיזהשהוא שלב הבנו שככה זה מתנהל איתם, והחלטנו לצמצם למינימום את האינטרקציה בתחום הזה. נדאג שיהיו את השירים שהחבר'ה שלהם אוהבים לרקוד, נדאג שיגיעו לטעימות, אבל מעבר לזה- הכל כבר מוטל בספק.
(ואני כותבת את זה אחרי חתיכת פיצוץ שהיה איתם, שכשבר שקלנו לעשות משהו רק שנינו ולוותר על כל האירוע. בסופו של דבר המחשבה על עוד X שנים והחרטה על שלא שיתפנו אותם בשמחה כזו, שלא לדבר על למנוע אותה מהם, הכריעה אותנו).

שורה תחתונה? להבדיל בין דברים שעושים את האירוע לבין כאלה שלא, ולבחור את המלחמות שלכם באירוע. לא הכל חשוב, ולא על הכל צריך לריב. לי חשוב שיהיו רק אנשים שאני מכירה, כי אני רוצה את האירוע אבל המעמד מביך אותי, אז זה משהו שאני לא יכולה להתפשר עליו. אבל מבחינתי שיהיו חיילי צעצוע במרכזי שולחן עם מפיות בצבעים פסיכודליים.


----------



## רון אוריאל (3/4/12)

היכולת להסתכל קדימה כמה שנים... 
זה משהו שכדאי שכולם יזכרו לעשות מדי פעם. 
חתונה היא אמנם נקודת שיא ואירוע חשוב, אפילו מקודש, אבל יהיו עוד הרבה רגעים חשובים בחיים ובכלל, כל החיים לפניכם. עם המשפחה, החברים, ו... הזכרונות.
אם מצליחים להגיע לאיזון כלשהו עם הרצונות שלכם ובכל זאת לתת גם להם הרגשה טובה - יצאתם גדולים.
ובהקשר להורים של הצד השני, בעיה כאובה ואוניברסלית ונושא להרבה בדיחות, שמעתי לא מזמן דבר נחמד מחברה, היא קיטרה על החותנת ואמרה שבעלה תמיד אומר לה "נו מה את רוצה, קיבלת מה שמגיע לך!..."


----------



## יום וליל (3/4/12)

מסכימה ולא מסכימה 
אני לא חושבת שחתונה זה רגע שיא,
חשוב לזכור שבדר"כ יש רק שיא אחד וממנו רק יורדים.

לדעתי חתונה היא רק ההתחלה,
אבל הדרך הראשונה או השניה ביחסים.
היא אולי השיא של תהליך החתונה אבל לא שיא היחסים או החיים.
ארוכה עוד דרכנו וחבל להתחיל אותה בהרגשה שהעולם יתפוצץ כי ככה אני רוצה ואני הכלה.


----------



## Crazy Cat Girl (3/4/12)

אני מסכימה איתך 
יש דברים שלא הייתי מוכנה להתפשר עליהם - כמו אופי האירוע, מספר המוזמנים ומיהם המוזמנים.
אם היה נורא חשוב לאמא שלי שיהיו - איך אמרת? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 חיילי צעצוע עם מפיות בצבעים פסיכודליים - אז ברור שלא היה מזיז לי....
אבל בדר"כ זה לא המצב ולא על זה הויכוחים, אלא על המקום, התאריך, המוזמנים ועוד מאה ואחד דברים קצת יותר "עקרוניים". ועל זה לא הייתי מוכנה להתפשר, כי זו חתונה שלי ושל בן הזוג שלי ולא של ההורים.
אצלי המשפחה הייתה ממש בסדר, אמרו שכל מה שנבחר יהיה בסדר בעיניהם (והתכוונו לזה) ובאמת שלא דחפו והתערבו.
גם בצד השני לא היה מרמור, אבל שם מלכתחילה יש משפחה קטנה אז לא היו בעיות מהבחינה הזו.
וכן, אני חושבת שזו גם חלק מהגישה הכללית וההתנהלות שלנו מול המשפחות בשנים האחרונות. כמו שאמרתי, אנחנו עצמאים כבר הרבה מאוד שנים, עובדים קשה מאוד כדי להתפרנס בכבוד, חיים את חיינו בזכות עצמנו, ולכן זה גם ברור לכולם שזה אירוע שלנו. אני מניחה שאצל זוגות שההורים משלמים להם את שכר הדירה (למשל), וקונים להם רהיטים לבית, ומדי פעם סוגרים להם את המינוס כשצריך - נקודת המוצא היא אחרת. ועל זה אני אומרת - אין להם להלין אלא על עצמם (וזה נכון לשני הצדדים).

בכל מקרה, אני עדיין חושבת שכשההורים משלמים הם מרשים לעצמם לבוא בדרישות (ואולי בצדק), ואני פשוט אומרת שאם ההורים שמים 50 או 100 אלף ש"ח על חתונה, אי אפשר לגמרי להאשים אותם שהם מרגישים שזה אירוע שלהם.


----------



## Bobbachka (3/4/12)

לא ממש מסכימה... 
אפשר להתחשב בדעות של ההורים, גם בלי שהם יממנו את החתונה שלך. 

אני מאוד אוהבת את ההורים שלי ואני יודעת כמה חשובה להם החתונה שלי ולכן בפירוש חלק מהשיקולים שלו התבססו על העדפות של ההורים- הם בפירוש לא כפו עלינו שום דבר וממש ממש לא התערבו.

את כל ההחלטות והבחירות עשינו לבד והזמנו אותם לטעימות- מאוד חימם לי את הלב לראות את אבא שלי מבסוט מהאוכל ואת אמא שלי קורנת כי המקום מאוד יפה ואצילי. כנ"ל לגבי ההורים של בן זוגי.

לא תמיד מדובר בהורים שתלטנים או מתערבים, לעיתים יש זוגות שחשוב להם מאוד שגם ההורים ירגישו "בנח" עם ההחלטות של ילדיהם- זה המוטו שלי.


----------



## Crazy Cat Girl (3/4/12)

זה לא מה שאמרתי 
אמרתי שמי שההורים שלו מממנים לו את החתונה, שלא יתלונן שמתערבים לו וכופים עליו דברים.
כנ"ל לגבי שאר הדוגמאות שהבאתי.

מי שבלי קשר מעדיף להתחשב בהורים שלו ולעשות מה שמתאים להם - בכיף. לא אמרתי שאי אפשר להתחשב בדעות שלהם או שצריך לעשות להם דווקא. סה"כ ציינתי שבעל המאה הוא בעל הדעה. זה לא אומר שלא יכולים להיות בעלי דעה שהם לא בעלי מאה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (ותאמיני לי, אני טחנתי לוגיקה מתמטית מכל הכיוונים האפשריים...)


----------



## רון אוריאל (3/4/12)

לוגיקה ביג טיים


----------



## דניאל ואורן (3/4/12)

הגישה שלנו לנושא דומה 
למרות שאנחנו כן החלטנו שההורים באים כמו אורחים לכל דבר ומביאים מתנה כראות עיניהם - היה לנו ברור שיש דברים מסוימים שבהם אנחנו רוצים "לתת נחת" להורים שלנו. ההורים שלנו זורמים, גמישים וקלילים. אף אחד לא ניסה להתערב והם תמיד אמרו לנו שהם סומכים עלינו שיהיה אירוע יפה ומוצלח. 
כמו שהם סמכו עלי, אני סמכתי עליהם שיזמינו רק אנשים שהם רוצים לראות בחתונה. ידענו פחות או יותר כמה אורחים יהיו - אבל היה חשוב לנו לבחור מקום שמצד אחד מקבל את המינימום שרצינו (מספר האורחים שחשבנו שממנו לא נרד) וגם יכול להכיל הרבה יותר אורחים. ככה התאפשרה להורים שלנו גמישות ברשימת המוזמנים. 
סה"כ, הם מחכים ליום הזה כל החיים שלי - זה גם הרגע השמח שלהם ואנחנו, מתוך פרגון להם על זה שהם היו כאלה הורים מקסימים - לא הגבלנו אותם. הדבר היחיד שביקשנו את ההורים זה להגיד לנו מראש מהו המינימום מבחינתם - כדי שנדע לכמה אורחים להתחייב. אני חייבת לציין שהגמישות שלנו נובעת מההיכרות שלנו עם ההורים שלנו - הם אנשים מסודרים - מזמינים רק את מי שהם באמת רוצים לראות - אבל מצד שני, יש להם מעגלים חברתיים רחבים (בין אם זה בגלל עבודה ובין אם זה בגלל חברים שלהם). 

יש לנו הורים באמת נפלאים והיה לנו חשוב שבמה שאנחנו יכולים לשמח אותם - נשמח אותם. 
האמת, בגלל שהם מלכתחילה לא מתערבים - לא הגענו לקווים אדומים. וגם, לתפיסתי, יש דברים שהם באמת לא קריטיים בחתונה - ובהחלט אפשר לוותר ולהתגמש. 
אצלנו לא היו דרישות מצד ההורים - אבל כן שיתפנו אותם בנושא הטעימות ושיתפתי את חמותי בדילמה בעניין העיצוב (יש לה טעם טוב והיא לא הייתה כופה עלי את דעתה).


----------



## simplicity83 (3/4/12)

כמו אצלנו, אחד לאחד.


----------



## simplicity83 (3/4/12)

גם אני לא מסכימה... 
סורי בובה, בד"כ אנחנו חושבות אותו דבר, כמעט בטלפתיה
אבל דווקא כאן אני לא חושבת שזה נכון..
הכל תלוי באופי של ההורים והמשפחה. 

הורים שאוהבים להגיד מה דעתכם ולהדחף, יציקו גם כשהם לא משלמים שקל אחד מהחתונה (ואין לי ספק שגם כשמציקים זו מכוונה טובה, זה רק יכול לשגע לפעמים) 
והורים שיודעים להתאפק ולהבין שהחתונה היא של הילדים, יביעו דעה בנימוס רק כששואלים אותם, בין אם הם משלמים על כל החתונה ובין אם לא. 

אני רוצה לתת לך דוגמא, ותרשי להתייחס קודם לשאר הדברים שכתבת, לא רק לחתונה. 
כמו שאת יודעת אני לומדת מסביב לשעון - חמישה ימים בשבוע יש לי נוכחות חובה מהבוקר עד אחה"צ. אם אני מחסירה מעל לכמה ימים מתוך כמה חודשים במחלקה, אני פשוט אאלץ להישאר שנה.
תוסיפי לזה עוד אינספור שעות של למידה בבית מסביב לשעון. מה נשאר? בתקופות מסויימות כמעט אפס זמן לחיות ובתקופות אחרות מעט זמן לחיות אבל אפס זמן לעבוד.
במהלך חופשות קיץ אני עובדת כדי לצבור כסף, אבל זה לא משהו שאפשר לחיות ממנו.
אז כן, בלי עזרה של ההורים שלי לא הייתי יכולה לשרוד יום אחד.
ואני לא חושבת שזה חינך אותי לחוסר עצמאות או לקבלת תרומות. אני מעריכה כל שקל, שהם עבדו בשבילו לא מעט ובחרו לתת לי אותו. 
ומעולם לא הרגשתי שמתערבים לי בהחלטות או שאני צריכה להסביר את הבחירות שלי. 
אני מאמינה שלמרות ה"פינוק" כביכול, קיבלתי מההורים חינוך שמאפשר לי להעריך את ההורים שלי ולכבד אותם מספיק כדי לא להיות פזרנית רק כי אני אולי יכולה. 
(וזה לא שהם מיליונרים או משהו .. ממש לא. זו החלטה שהם לקחו בתחילת הדרך, לחסוך כדי לעזור לילדים להשיג השכלה ללא דאגות)

כנ"ל לגבי החתונה שלנו - 
התמזל מזלנו וההורים שלנו החליטו לתת לנו מתנה שתעזור לנו במימון החתונה. 
מאותו יום שהם הודיעו לנו את מה שהם החליטו, הם מעולם לא טרחו התערב לנו בעניינים ולריב על שטויות ומעולם לא הרגשנו צורך להצטדק או להסביר את ההחלטות שלנו. 
כשאנחנו מתלבטים לגבי דברים ושואלים את דעתם, הם אומרים את מה שהם חושבים ואנחנו מתייחסים לזה בדיוק כמו מה שזה - הבעת דעה. 
בסופו של דבר הבחירות שלנו הן שלנו בלבד. 
ואפילו שיכולנו להתפרע הרבה יותר בהוצאות, כן בחרנו דברים שעליהם אנחנו מסכימים להוציא יותר ודברים שבהם שמנו גבול ברור. 
זה עדיין האירוע שלנו, לא יהיו בו 300 אנשים שאני לא מכירה (ואת אפילו יודעת את הפירוט המדוייק
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) ולא יהיו בו דברים אחרים שלא מתאימים לנו. 

אני מקווה שהצלחתי להבהיר את הכוונה... ושלא יצאתי איזו מפונדרקת, כי זה ממש לא ככה.
פשוט רציתי להבהיר שלדעתי זה בסדר גם לקבל עזרה מההורים ועדיין להחליט את הבחירות שלך, בלי שיתערבו. הכל תלוי באופי של ההורים ובאופי של החתן והכלה.
מבחינתם הם נותנים לנו מתנה כמו כל אחד אחר שמוזמן. 
בדיוק כמו שדוד שלי וחברה שלי מהלימודים לא מחליטים על צבע המפיות למרות הצ'ק שהם מביאים, כך גם ההורים שלנו לא.


----------



## רון אוריאל (3/4/12)




----------



## Crazy Cat Girl (3/4/12)

בגלל שזו את, אני אענה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אבל בקצרה, כי היה לי יום דוחה בעבודה ואני צריכה לנוח קצת.

קודם כל, באמת התמזל מזלכם שיש לכם הורים שמבינים שאם הם נותנים לכם כסף זה לא אומר שכל ההחלטות שלהם. זה ממש לא מובן מאליו וראוי להערכה רבה.

לגבי כל שאר הדברים: ברור שהייתי מעדיפה שיהיו לי הורים עשירים ושאני לא אצטרך לדאוג לגבי כסף אף פעם. אבל לא הייתי מוכנה לקחת מהם כסף אם זה אומר שהם יתחילו להתערב לי בחיים. השקט הנפשי שלי שווה לי הרבה יותר. בכל אופן, אף אחד מאיתנו לא מגיע ממשפחה עשירה, אז בכל מקרה אין כאן אישיו.

מעבר לכך, אותי חינכו לעצמאות, מגיל מאוד מאוד צעיר. ההחלטות שלקחתי, כל חיי, היו שלי בלבד. היו מדברים איתי ומייעצים, אבל תמיד תמיד הדגישו שההחלטה הסופית היא שלי בלבד. ואני מדברת על דברים קצת יותר קריטיים מצבע המפות.
כשאני מסתכלת על עצמי עכשיו, אני חושבת שיצאתי לא רע בכלל. את יודעת מה אני לומדת ואיפה, ובמה אני עוסקת. חיים יפים וקלים זה ממש לא, והשנים האחרונות, של תואר מטורף באחת הפקולטות הכי יוקרתיות בארץ (ובצדק), ואז עוד תואר מטורף לא פחות ששולב עם עבודה 3-4 ימים בשבוע, היו מאוד מאוד קשות לי, וזה קושי שלא ייגמר עד אוקטובר הבא בערך, כשאני אסיים סוף סוף.
יכולתי לבחור תחום קצת פחות תובעני, אבל לי היה חשוב לכוון למעלה. ראשית, כי אם אני לא אדאג לעצמי אף אחד לא ידאג לי (כאמור, להורים אין), ושנית, כי מגיל מאוד צעיר פמפמו לי את זה.
אז אני בהחלט יכולה להית גאה בעובדה שאני ובן הזוג שלי עומדים לגמרי בזכות עצמנו, ושמצבנו לא רע, כך שאנחנו לא צריכים עזרה מההורים - בכלל.
למה אני מציינת את זה? כי חשוב לי להדגיש שזה שכל ההחלטות בחתונה הן שלנו זה פועל יוצא של העובדה הזו. זה כמו שהורים שמשלמים שכר דירה עבור הילדים שלהם יבואו לראות את הדירה, ולחוות דעה, ואולי לא להסכים כי זה יקר מדי וכו'. אז אני בהחלט עומדת מאחורי הדברים שלי שבעל המאה הוא בעל הדעה, ואם ההורים שלך למשל היו אומרים לך שלא מתאים להם שאת גרה ב-X כי זה יקר ושתבואו לגור לידם בעיר שלהם כי זה יותר זול, כנראה שאם לא היה לך כסף משלך (כי את סטודנטית, למשל), אז לא ממש היו לך הרבה ברירות (ואני מאוד שמחה בשבילך שזה לא המצב!!!)

אז אני לא אומרת שהורים עם אמצעים זה דבר רע (זה דבר מאוד טוב!), ואני לא אומרת שצריך לשים פס על ההורים. אבל אני כן חושבת שכשההורים משלמים הם מרגישים יותר בנוח לבוא בדרישות (מספיק לקרוא את כל השרשורים על ויכוחים שיש עם ההורים או החמים לעתיד ולראות שמקרה כמו שאת מתארת הוא לא כל כך מייצג).
נכון שיש הורים שינסו להתערב בכל מקרה, גם אם הם בכלל לא משלמים, אבל אני מאמינה שבמקרה כזה הכח שיהיה להם יהיה קטן יותר (ואם לא, אז יש לילדים שלהם בעיה הרבה יותר רצינית והחתונה היא רק יריית הפתיחה).

איך אמא שלי אמרה לי: "אני בטוחה שמה שתחליטו יהיה הכי טוב שאפשר". ואני כן חושבת שהעובדה שההורים שלנו לא מתערבים זה בין היתר בגלל העובדה שאנחנו כל כך עצמאיים בכל התחומים, כל כך הרבה שנים. והעצמאות הזו, והעובדה שאנחנו לא תלויים באף אחד, שווה לי הרבה יותר מהכסף שלהם.


----------



## simplicity83 (3/4/12)

אני גם אענה בקצרה, 
ואחר כך נעבור לחפור אחת לשניה בנוהל, מבלי לשגע את כולן 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




השרשורים על ויכוחים עם ההורים או החמים לעתיד נכתבו וימשיכו להיכתב גם אם יעבירו חוק על כך שרק לזוגות מותר לשלם על החתונה של עצמם.
מעצם העובדה שיש אנשים שאוהבים להתווכח, יש אנשים שמאמינים שהם יודעים טוב יותר מכולם, יש אנשים שבאמת ובתמים בטוחים שהם יעזרו לך אם רק תביני את מה שהם כבר הבינו מנסיונם וכו' וכו'... 

ולדוגמת שכר הדירה.. לקחתי את אמא שלי לראות את הדירה הראשונה שאליה עברתי, כי לא היה לי מושג מה לחפש. זה היה לפני 7 שנים (אוי הזקנה) ומאז הסתדרתי לבד (ובהמשך עם בן זוגי) באינספור דירות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ולגבי מה שאמרת על המחיר - 
בין אם אני משלמת שכ"ד מהמשכורת שלי ובין אם ההורים שלי עוזרים או משלמים את הכל, יש סכום שאותו מקציבים ואלו הדירות שמחפשים. 
מה שיהיה לי יקר מדי, יהיה יקר גם אם זה יוצא מהחשבון שלי וגם אם זה מהחשבון של ארקדי גאידמק. (כל אחד וההגדרות שלו ליקר..חבל ששלי הן לא כמו שלו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
גם כאן, מי שיגיד משפט כמו שאמרת לגבי לעבור לעיר אחרת, הוא אותו הורה שיחרפן אותי על אורז בר או אורז פרסי. 
וזה לא נכון שלא היו לי ברירות אם היו אומרים לי דבר כזה. 
כשאין ברירה עובדים משמרות לילה ומשלימים שעות שינה מתישהו בסופ"ש, או בעוד 6 שנים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



או לוקחים שנה חופש מהלימודים ועובדים מהבוקר עד הלילה כדי לצבור חסכונות. 
זה לא העניין. 
העניין הוא שכשיש ברירה, זה לא בהכרח אומר שההורים שלי יתייחסו אלי כמו הבנקאית שלי, שכשאני רואה את המספר שלה על הצג אני כבר יודעת מה היא תגיד 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , 

בדיוק כמו שההורים שלנו ראו את המקום בפעם הראשונה בטעימות (אליהן לקחנו אותם כי אנחנו באמת מעריכים את דעתם וסומכים עליהם. יחד עם אחותי ואח של רועי) 
אחרי שהחוזה כבר היה חתום.... את התפריט נבחר לבד (כשיהיה לנו זמן וכוח..העצלנות) על סמך מה שאנחנו חושבים. 
אבל שמחנו לשמוע את "הדירוג" שלהם, כי בדברים כאלה יש לאנשים זוויות שונות של ראיה וטעם שלפעמים שווה לשמוע. 

בכל אופן אני מבינה שאת אומרת שאולי לא כולם הם כמו מה שאני מתארת פה.. 
אבל אני אומרת שגם לא כולם הם כמו מה שאת מתארת, שאם הם שמו גרוש וחצי (או יותר) זה נותן להם איזושהיא זכות לקבוע (או לפחות לא להפסיק לנסות) מה יהיה.


----------



## m e i t u l (4/4/12)

מסכימה עם כל מילה שלך!


----------



## Pixelss (3/4/12)

ממש ממש ממש לא מסכימה 
אם ההורים שלו לא היו עוזרים לממן בכלל לא הייתה חתונה.
זה לא שאין לנו את הכסף לממן חתונה פשוט אני ממש לא רציתי להתחתן.
זה שאני עושה אירוע זאת פשרה בפני עצמה.


מצד שאני אם אני הייתי זאת שרוצה להתחתן ולעשות אירוע גם הייתי מממנת אותו בעצמי.


----------



## Crazy Cat Girl (3/4/12)

אז בסופו של דבר את כן מסכימה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
ואצלך המצב קצת שונה ממה שהתכוונתי אליו (והאמת שכל הכבוד לך, כי אם אני לא הייתי רוצה להתחתן כנראה שלא הייתה חתונה, ולא משנה אם ההורים היו משלמים או לא).


----------



## Pixelss (4/4/12)

כן אנחנו דיי מסכימות 
וכבר הסברתי בעבר למה למרות שאני לא רוצה חתונה אני עדיין מעדיפה להתפשר בנושא.


----------



## FayeV (3/4/12)

כל כך מסכימה! 
אני מאוד אוהבת את ההורים של בעלי, אבל אם הם היו מתכננים את החתונה שלנו כפי שהם היו רוצים שהוא ייראה, כנראה שבכלל לא הייתי מופיעה.

כן שיתפנו את ההורים בלבטים - לקחנו אותם לראות את המקום, הם היו בטעימות, וכו', אך המילה האחרונה תמיד הייתה שלנו, ואני חושבת שלפקטור שמימנו את הכל בעצמינו הייתה חשיבות.


----------



## shira3121 (4/4/12)

אם מה שאת אומרת היה נכון היה לי שקט בארגונים 
מי שהציקה לי הכי הרבה בזמן ההכנות לחתונה היתה לא אחת מאמי היקרה שהביעה דעות על המון נושאים וחשבה שהדעות שלה חייבות להיות מיושמות ובסוף עוד התלוננה שלא קיבלה את הכבוד הראוי. היא זו שנתנה הכי פחות (לגיטימי מאוד בגלל שיש לה הכי פחות). אז לא תמיד ההורים צריכים לתת כסף כדי לממש את זכותם לנדנד ולהתערב, זה יותר תלויי אופי. ההורים של בן זוגי נתנו את הסכום הגדול ומהם לא שמעתי אפילו תלונה אחת או דעה שנאמרה בלי ששאלנו אותם.


----------



## לוטוס הנסיכה הלוחמת (4/4/12)

בגדול אני מסכימה 
הרבה קונפליקטים שבנות מעלות פה בפורום, באמת נובעים מתחת לפני השטח מחוסר בגרות וסוג של פינוק כזה, של ההורים משלמים אבל אני הכלה ואני רוצה ככה, ואם לא - אין חתונה. הבעיה היא שכשההורים מעורבים בבחירת הספקים וגם משלמים עליהם, הם לחלוטין מרגישים שזה האירוע שלהם. שהם קודם כל מחתנים את הילדים ורק אחר כך הילדים מתחתנים. 
מצד שני גם כשהילדים מספיק עצמאיים לעשות את זה לבד, זה לא אומר שצריך לא לספור את המשפחה. אני באמת חושבת שארגון לבד והתמודדות עם האתגר הזה כזוג היא משהו שמאוד מחזק את הזוגיות, והעניין הכלכלי וקבלת ההחלטות היא חלק מהענייין. בסך הכל החתונה היא אולי רגע שיא, של ההפקה שיוצאת לפועל, אבל מה שחשוב הוא התהליך שעברתם יחד והחיים המשותפים ביום שאחרי. ככה שבכל זאת בכל התקופה הלחוצה הזאת, חבל להוסיף לקלחת גם עימותים על כל מיני דברים קטנים עם ההורים. בסך הכל הכוונות שלהם טובות, ההורים והמשפחה שמחים וגאים ומתרגשים לעתים לא פחות מכם, אז תנו להם, בסך הכל האירוע הזה יטוס לכם, שלא תרגישו, גם אם יהיה פחות דודה או יותר דודה בחתונה, ויתנגן שיר שאתם לא מתים עליו אבל גורם למבוגרים להתחרע על הרחבה. באמת, לא ביג דיל ולא על זה יקום או יפול האירוע שלכם.


----------



## m e i t u l (4/4/12)

הבעיה היא כשיש הורים 
שלא ממנים את החתונה ועם זאת:
- לא מונעים מעצמם להביע דעה בכל נושא אפשרי, כאילו הייתה זו החתונה שלהם.
- לעשות סוג של שטיפת מוח עם חזרה על מנטרות שמבטאות את הרצונות והשאיפות שלהם מהחתונה.
- נעלבים כשהזוג מחליט לא להתייעץ איתם ולא לשתף אותם בכל צעד, למרות שהם הביעו התנגדות לדרך שבה בחרת מהרגע הראשון...


----------



## niki111 (3/4/12)

החתונה של כולם. 
מבחינתי, החתונה שלנו אבל גם של ההורים שלי ושל ההורים שלו ושל האחיות שלי ושל סבתא וסבא שלי וסבתא שלו. 

אמנם אנחנו הפוסק האחרון, אבל אני בהחלט מקבלת שיש להם העדפות ורצונות ועצות. ולפעמים אנחנו קצת נתפשר כדי שיהיה להם שמח. בעיקר כי אני חושבת שההורים שגידלו אותי ואהבו אותי ונתנו לי בית ותמיכה כל השנים ראויים שיוכלו להזמין את החברים והאנשים הקרובים שלהם, ביום החתונה שלי. מגיע להם. 

זה לא אומר שהם יחליטו מה יהיה ומתי, אבל זה כן אומר שתהייה חתונה גדולה יותר ממה שרציתי, ותהייה גם חינה ואפילו יהיה קצת יותר מזרחית בחתונה ממה שהייתי בוחרת. אז מה? יש לי משפחה אוהבת ואני אוהבת אותם ואני רוצה לשמוח ביחד.


----------



## דלית ב (3/4/12)

היא של החתן והכלה, 
אבל השאלה החשובה היא מה חשוב להם.
אם הם חושבים רק על עצמם - אז לא משנה מי מממן את החתונה, זה מקור לתסכולים וריבים, ולאורחים לא מרוצים. 
אבל אם לחתן ולכלה חשוב שהמשפחה תהיה מלוכדת ושמחה, שהחברים יהנו, ושהחגיגה תתמקד בעיקר - השמחה שבהקמת בית חדש - אז אין שום סתירה. אמנם יהיו פשרות, אבל הן יבואו מתוך הרצון של הזוג, וזה לא יהפוך את החתונה לפחות שלהם.


----------



## פרפר נחמד 1010 (3/4/12)

Choose your battels wisely 
זה משפט שאבא שלי תמיד אמר לי אותו, זה המשפט הראשון שידעתי להגיד באנגלית והוא לגמרי המוטו שלי בחיים. 

בתחילה, שרעיון החתונה צץ- ידענו שנתחתן בטבע ובשישי בצהריים. זה משהו שדיברנו עליו עוד לפני טבעת. אנחנו אנשים של טבע ולי, באופן אישי, התאורה בערב עושה מגרנות (גם אם היא ממש עדינה). ידענו שזה מתאים לאופי שלנו ולא הייתה לנו שום כוונה לוותר על זה. 
ממש כמה שבועות לפני שבישרנו על ההחלטה הייתה יום הולדת לדודה המקסימה של החתיכקולס והייתה תוכנית אמנותית. מיד בישרתי לכל מי שהיה מוכן להקשיב שאין סיכוי שזה יקרה באירוע שלי ושאני פשוט לא מתחברת לזה בשום צורה שהיא. 
גם לגבי המוזיקה היה לנו כיוון פחות או יותר- ידענו שתהיה מסיבה ישראלית של שירים שאנחנו אוהבים (ויש המון כאלה). 

כשהגיע רגע קבלת ההחלטה- כמובן שהעובדה שנתחתן בחורשה פתאום הפכה להיות בעיה. ההורים מאוד התנגדו, בעיקר כשמדובר בשישי בצהריים באמצע יוני בטענה שהאורחים יזיעו ויסבלו. אחרי ימים קשים של דמעות, וויתרנו. העדפנו להתחתן בטבע בערב מאשר באולם בשישי בצהריים. היה לנו ברור שאם זה עובר לערב- זה היה בחמישי כי כל החברים שלנו סטודנטים מהדרום והצפון ובאמצע שבוע זה יהיה פשוט לא נוח. כשהגענו וגילינו שיום חמישי היחיד שפנוי הוא באמצע מאי, מיד אבא שלי אמר שאם זה אמצע מאי אפשר לעשות גם בשישי בצהריים. כל כך שמחנו!!! הבנו באותו רגע שלמרות שלהורים שלנו קשה להתמודד עם העובדה שהילדים שלהם לא יתחתנו בשישי בערב באולם מפואר (כמו שמקובל בעיניהם), הם מבינים שזה חשוב לנו. הרגשנו שהם באמת חשבו על האורחים בעוד אנחנו חשבנו רק על עצמנו ובדיעבד- אם זה היה קורה בתאריך שרצינו, אנשים באמת היו סובלים וזה היה מצער אותנו. מה שנקרא, מעז יצא מתוק. 

אני וחמתי לעתיד, שתחיה, לא באותו הראש בכלל. אני מאוד מעריכה אותה על הרבה דברים אבל הטעם שלנו בכל דבר שהוא שונה לחלוטין. עוד חשוב להוסיף ששתי האמהות מאוד שתלטניות. עם אמא שלי אני יותר מסתדרת במובן הזה שהיא מכירה אותי ויודעת מראש מה לא בא בחשבון וגם אם היא מציעה- אני מרגישה יותר בנוח לסקול את הרעיון. אמא של חתיכקולס, לעומת זאת, משתמשת לרוב במניפולציות רגשיות שמשפיעות על האווירה. ובכן, בחרנו את הקרבות שלנו ולכן קיבלנו את הצעתה לשירי הורה מצד אחד ומנגד, ביטלנו את הרעיון לכמה שירים בלועזית. דבר נוסף שוויתרנו עליו הוא התוכנית האמנותית. החברים שלנו והמשפחה שלי, שיודעים עד כמה אנו נרתעים מכך לא יעשו דבר. אך אמא שלו ודודות שלו מאוד התעקשו ולכן החלטנו לוותר על זה- כי מעבר לכך שזה מביך אותנו, חשוב לנו שהאווירה תהיה נעימה. הבנו שזה ממש קריטי להן (בכל זאת, בן ואחיין בכור שחוגג חתולדת!) והקצבנו להן מספר דקות לשם כך. לקח לי זמן להגיע להחלטה הזו ולהציע אותה לחתיכקולס וקשה לי להגיד שאנחנו לגמרי שלמים איתה, אבל ניחא. לעומת זאת, יש עניין שמאוד מאוד חשוב לבחור בקשר של שבת חתן ושם אנחנו לא נתפשר. זה מאוד חשוב לו ואני לא רוצה סיבה להתפשר על זה. אמא שלו מתנגדת ומפעילה שוב מניפולציות רגשיות, שכנראה היו עובדות לה אם לא היינו מתחשבים כלל ברצונות שלה. 

אני מסכימה עם מי שכתבו מעלי שהחתונה היא קודם כל של בני הזוג. גם אותי מרתיעה המחשבה של הורים שאומרים שהם מחתנים את הילדים שלהם. זה אולי נכון לחברות שמרניות, אולם זה ברור שבחברות ליברליות הזוג הוא זה שמחליט להתחתן. 
אני קצת פחות מסכימה עם מי שכתבה שבעל המאה הוא בעל הדעה. אנחנו מארגנים את החתונה מכיסנו ואם ההורים שלנו רוצים לעזור לנו קצת זה לא אומר שהם יכולים להשתלט. כשאת מזמינה אורחים ליום הולדת והם מביאים מתנה- זה לא אומר שהם יכולים להחליט איך בדיוק יראה האירוע. אני מסכימה שאם רואים שמדובר בהורים שתלטנים, שמממנים את כל האירוע זה פתח לצרות. ויחד עם זאת, עוד לפני שההורים הציעו את עזרתם- היה לנו חשוב להתייחס לרצונות שלהם בגלל שמעבר לכל מה שיהיה- האווירה היא זו שקובעת וזו שתיזכר לאורך השנים. 

בסופו של דבר, אני באמת חושבת שאם יש דברים שממש חשובים למשפחה, כדאי לעשות חשבון נפש ולבדוק עד כמה הם חשובים לנו. מעל הכל- מה שחשוב לנו זה שתהיה אווירה טובה ונעימה. אם תהיה תוכנית אומנותית או לא, זה פחות קריטי (אם כי היינו מעדיפים שלא תהיה). 
נכון שחתונה היא שריקת הפתיחה לחיים משותפים חדשים ופרטיים. יחד עם זאת, אני מאמינה שחשוב להחליט איך אנחנו רוצים להקים את המשפחה שלנו- כחלק מסביבה שיש להתחשב ברגשותיה ובאופן שיהיה נעים לכולם, או כיחידה מבודדת שכל מה שחשוב זה שכל רצונותיהם ייענו. זה לא אומר שיש לבטל כל רצון של הזוג למען חיוך מההורים- זה רק אומר שמוטב, לפחות לדעתי, למצוא דרך שתשלב בין הדברים. 


וואו, חפרתי! הרבה יותר ממה שתכננתי.. כנראה שזו נקודה רגישה


----------



## רון אוריאל (3/4/12)

לא חפרת, נהניתי מכל מילה. 
צ'וז יור באטלז - מוטו נהדר שאגב יתפוס יופי בשנים הבאות כשהחתונה תניב פירות ותגדלו ילדים. אין יום שזה לא חלק מהבחירות שאני עושה כהורה...


----------



## The Blue Fairy (3/4/12)

אני חושבת שזה שילוב בין הדברים 
כן, צריך להתחשב באורחים
אבל לא, לא במחיר של ויתור על עקרונות


----------



## riki23 (3/4/12)

אומנם 
החתונה היא של החתן ושל הכלה, אבל מי שמגיע לחתונה ומשקיע מזמנו ומכספו שזה לא מעט הם האורחים. יש נקודות שהן אישיות ויש נקודות שחשוב לקחת אותן בחשבון. אביא לכם דוגמא של החתונה, שמבחינתי לא היה ממש נעים. כל הריקודים בחתונה היו ריקודי זוגות, כאשר חלק הגדול של חברות הכלה היו רווקות שפשוט ישבו בצד והשתעממו, חלק קמו הלכו בכעס רב. לא יתכן אם יש כל כך הרבה חברות רווקות לעשות רק ריקודי זוגות, אפשר יה לשלב, גם וגם.


----------



## NetaSher (3/4/12)

"ילדה לא שיגרתית - חתונה לא שיגרתית" 
זה משפט שחברים של אמא שלי אמרו לה, וזה מאוד נכון 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




כמו שלמדתי, חלק מהלתבגר זה גם לעמוד על שלך כשהמשפחה לא מקבלת את הבחירות שלך. 

אני לא אומרת להיות אנוכיים לחלוטין, למשל אנחנו כן דואגים שיהיה אוכל לכולם (אפילו מזמינים במיוחד מנות צמחוניות ואקסטרה אורז לאסייתים), שמים פרחים על השולחנות (למרות שלטעמי יקר ומיותר), מוזיקה לא רועשת מידי וכו'...אבל, יש דברים שאני לא מוכנה להתפשר עליהם. עד היום אני לא מוכנה לשמוע בכלל על מוזיקה מזרחית, מתעקשת לא להיות עם שיער חלק (לא ברור למה זה אישיו) והחתונה מאוד תשקף אותנו כזוג, עם כל הפנטזיה (סטייל שר הטבעות, נסיכה קסומה, לא דברים אחרים...) שיש לנו בראש, למרות שזה יכול להיות לא מובן על ידי האורחים או מביך בעיניהם, אבל לא אכפת לנו, חשוב לנו שהחתונה תהיה אנחנו. 

לדעתי זה גם תלוי כמה חתונות היו במשפחה קודם. למזלי אני כבר חתונה רביעית במשפחה, כך שאין למשפחה שלי צורך להזמין את כל מי שהם מכירים כמו שהיה בחתונה הראשונה. לאמא שלי היה חשוב שהחתונה לא תהיה רחוקה (בשבילה גם קיסריה זה רחוק) ועל זה היא הייתה מוכנה לצאת למלחמת עולם (במיוחד כשרציתי מבצר והיא כבר התלוננה איך הגישה לשם לא נוחה). למזלנו מצאנו מקום שאהבנו במרכז. 
המשפחה של החתן מקסימה, כל פעם ששאלתי אותם מה יהיה להם נוח ומה הם רוצים, הם אמרו לי שהם רק ישמחו לבוא ולשמוח איתנו וזה כל מה שהם רוצים. כמובן שבתור ישראלית הייתי בשוק, וזה רק גרם לי לרצות להתחשב בהם עוד יותר.

אבל הקווים האדומים שלנו הם - תנו לנו לשקף את האופי שלנו, ולכן, בהכירי את משפחתי, אנחנו שומרים המון כהפתעה


----------



## nino15 (3/4/12)

נראה לי שהחתונה שלך תהיה מדהימה! 
קצת לא קשור לשרשור פה... אני אוהבת אנשים שמתעקשים שהחתונה תהיה שלהם, אבל לא בצורה דורסנית או בלתי מתחשבת. 
ונראה לי שכל הtheme ממש מגניב! לא ממש עושים חתונות נושא בארץ וזה ממש חבל, כי זה יכול להיות ממש מקורי ויפה. 
ואגב, גם לי היה חלום להתחתן בכליף, אבל ירדנו מזה בגלל סיבות תקציב ומוזמנים. 

כבר אמרתי שאני מצפה בקוצר רוח לקרדיטים שלך?


----------



## NetaSher (3/4/12)

כיף לשמוע 
הייתי בטוחה שלא ממש מבינים אותי כאן...
התגובות אצל חברים ומשפחה נעות בין - איזה מגניב! ל(נא לקרוא בטון מלגלג) "מה, תהיה לכם חתונת אבירים?" ואפילו תגובות כמו: "חברים שלך הקוקו יעשו הופעה או יפחידו אותנו?"

וכן, חיפשתי המון בארץ רעיונות לחתונות קונספט ולא מצאתי...לכן הרבה דברים אנחנו או חברים עושים לבד (בגלל מגבלות תקציב) או שהזמנו מחו"ל.


----------



## blue skies (4/4/12)

אני אישית חושבת ש "חתונת אבירים" (בטון ממש לא 
מזלזל!!!) היא דבר מגניב
וכן אני מודה באשמה שאני חננה גדולה שאוהבת גאדגטים, מלחמת הכוכבים, המפץ הגדול, שר הטבעות, וכל שאר הדברים שנכנסים לקטגוריה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




נראה לי ביום שאני אתחתן אני אכנס לחופה עם קסדה שחורה של דארת ויידר במקום הינומה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




באתרים בחו"ל יש המון דברים מדהימים שאנשים עושים וזה נראה כלכך מגניב וכייפי והרבה מהם גם עושים את הדברים בסגנון DYI שלצערי אני לא טובה בלעשות דברים בעצמי (נולדתי עם שתי ידיים שמאליות שאפילו קו ישר עם סרגל לא יודעות לצייר)

חתונת קונספט זה כיף ואני בטוחה שהחתונה שלך תהיה מדהימה!


----------



## NetaSher (4/4/12)

גיק שיק 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
זהו, או שאנשים בקטע, או ממש לא...
בכל מקרה, לנו לא אכפת, אנחנו בקטע 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




מה ראית DIY? אני עדיין מחפשת רעיונות לכרטיסי הושבה...


----------



## רון אוריאל (4/4/12)

דוקא נראה לי שהלכתם על בטוח 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
רוצה לומר: חתונת theme יכולה להיות משהו שבאמת קשה לחלק גדול מהאורחים להתחבר אליו (למשל חתונת רוק שהחתן והכלה החליטו ללבוש בגדי עור וניטים...), אבל נראה לי שאם קלטתי את את הראש שלכם אז אתם נוגעים באגדות ובפנטזיה, משהו שכולם מתחברים אליו, אולי בפרשנויות שונות, אבל בגדול כמעט לא תמצאי מישהו שלא מוקסם מלהכנס לע(א)ולם קסום ואגדתי.

כרטיסי הושבה: סוג של קלף? עם פונטים מתאימים לנושא... ואיור שחור לבן של שניכם...


----------



## NetaSher (4/4/12)

גם בעיניי זה נורמלי לחלוטין 
ואולי בעיניך כי אתה קורא עכשיו את שר הטבעות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




בכל מקרה, האורחים יכולים להנות מהרבה דברים נורמטיבים: אוכל, אלכוהול, ריקודים...רק המסביב שונה.

ייתכן באמת שנלך על קלף עם ציור כלשהו של שם השולחן.


----------



## nino15 (4/4/12)

רעיונות מגניבים לכרטיסי הושבה  http://pinterest.com/pin/45810121179497477/
אפשר לקנות ערימת מפתחות ישנים ולחבר את הכרטיסים האלה (יש באטסי כאלה כרטיסיות שנראות כמו מקלף) ואת השמות לכתוב בפונט אבירי כזה

יש גם פה כל מיני רעיונות
http://www.perfect-wedding-day.com/castle-wedding-favors.html

וגם פה יש רעיון מגניב - לחבר את הכרטיסיות לענף יפה שחרצתם בו חורים
http://seeingdesign.com/tag/stationery/

או לחתוך חתיכות עץ ולכתוב עליהן
http://www.intimateweddings.com/blog/a-diy-wedding-with-a-forest-theme/

או שאתם פשוט יכולים להדפיס את ה"קרסט" שלכם על הכרטיסיות ולעשות פונט יפה


----------



## nino15 (4/4/12)

וגם זה  http://www.etsy.com/listing/91759057/woodland-wedding-place-cards-20-pine

החתונה שלך עשתה לי חשק


----------



## NetaSher (5/4/12)

תודה רבה על כל הלינקים 
עוברים על כל האופציות עכשיו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 האמת שחלק כבר ראיתי אונליין בשיטוטיי


----------



## blue skies (4/4/12)

יותר גיק מאשר שיק 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אני אנסה למצוא את האתרים האלו
יש מלא אתרים שעשו את כל החתונה בסגנון DYI
מהעבודה קשה לי למצוא ובכל מקרה רוב החומר שלי נמצא על הלפטופ בבית
את יכולה גם למצוא אותי בPINTEREST (אם את מכירה) תחפשי EINAV MARGALIT (יש לי תמונה מוזרה שרואים את היד שלי נשלחת קדימה ) ויש שם אלבום של אירועים עם כל מיני תמונות ורעיונות
ומעבר לזה את יכולה דרך כל תמונה להגיע לאתר ממנו היא נלקחה ואז פשוט לשוטט שעות באתרים האלו
כיף כיף כיף!


----------



## NetaSher (5/4/12)

לא הכרתי את PINTEREST 
זה ממש מגניב, עוברת על התמונות כעת


----------



## blue skies (4/4/12)

תסתכלי פה:  http://offbeatbride.com/filed/real-weddings

אחת לכמה זמן אני אוהבת להכנס לאתר ולהסתכל על כל מיני חתונות
אפשר למצוא רעיונות ממש מדליקים


פה גם יש כל מיני חתונות שאפשר לקחת כל מיני רעיונות מדליקים משם
יש להם גם אזור של רעיונות DYI
http://greenweddingshoes.com/category/real-weddings/

גם באתר של מרתה סטוארט לחתונות יש כל מיני דברים מעניינים
http://www.marthastewart.com/356412/no-melt-pop-invitations?mag=/icepop-invitations

http://www.marthastewartweddings.com/

עוד קצת רעיונות לDYI
http://www.stylemepretty.com/wedding-diy/

זה רק כמה


----------



## דניאל ואורן (3/4/12)

מחכה בקוצר רוח לקרדיטים 
אתם נשמעים כמו זוג מגניב ומיוחד!
אני בטוחה שתהיה לכם חתונה מגניבה. 

אגב, מה הבעיה עם שיער לא חלק בחתונה?
אני מתולתלת ואמנם הייתה לי תסרוקת אסופה- אבל גם אם הייתי משאירה תלתלים טבעיים זה היה בסדר. 
יכול להיות שלא הבנתי אותך?


----------



## NetaSher (3/4/12)

אני מאוד אוהבת תלתלים! 
כל חיי אני מסתובת עם שיער חלק, כך שהחלטתי שבחתונה תהיה לי סוף סוף תסרוקת שונה (למשל כמו בתמונת השראה). שאגב, לאחר מחקר מקיף, גיליתי שלרוב גיבורות הפנטזיה יש שיער גלי.

זוהי דוגמה מצוינת לאיך במשפחה מגיבים על כל החלטה שלי, אחותי יצאה בקמפיין שכנוע שלא יהיה לי יפה תלתלים ושאני אעשה טעות אם אבחר בזה וערבה גם את אמא שלי ועוד אנשים שלא הפסיקו לנסות לשכנע אותי. היא אפילו שמה לי קליפ של האחיות יוספי על הקיר בפייסבוק, על מנת לגרום לי לא ללכת על תלתלים...ולא משנה כמה שהסברתי שזה גלי ולא נפוח של שנות ה-80...הם גם חושבים שבייבי ליס זה פרחי. בעיניי זה יפה, יש הרבה סוגים שונים.

אגב, היא עדיין שמה לי שירים מזרחיים על הקיר, "לנסות לגרום לי להתחבר לשורשים"...

אז אחרי שהבנתי שאני אעבור סרט על כל החלטה, החלטנו להשאיר הרבה כהפתעה


----------



## nino15 (3/4/12)

אל תקשיבי להם! 
קודם כל, אני בטוחה שהמוזמנים יהנו. לפעמים אנשים בארץ מתקשים לקבל דברים "שונים" או קצת מחוץ לשאנטץ הרגיל, במיוחד בעולם החתונות. כשהכרזתי שאצלי לא יהיו מגנטים או כל מיני קשקושים לרחבה וגם שלא יהיה מזרחית בחתונה, אמא שלי ממש הזדעזעה וניסתה לשכנע אותי שזאת הנורמה היום בחתונות. 
אבל בסוף היא התרגלה ושום דבר לא קרה (אגב, באירוע עצמו הברמנים התחילו לחלק שרשראות הוואי וכל מיני כאלה וממש התעצבנתי כי חשבתי שאמא שלי עשתה לנו "הפתעה" אבל אז התברר שזה נשאר להם ממסיבת פורים והם "הגדילו ראש").

גם אצלי אחותי לא ממש הבינה את הקונספט של החתונה. כשרצינו להתחתן בספירת העומר היא התקשרה אלי בהיסטריה ודמעות ואמרה שאם אנחנו עושים בספירת העומר היא לא באה, ולמה אנחנו עושים דווקא וחייבים להיות מיוחדים (וזה לא שהיא דתייה או משהו). וכשהתלבטנו בין 2 מקומות אחד הגורדו ואחד יותר אולם סטנדרטי, היא שוב התקשרה ואמרה שהגורדו זה בכלל בית קפה ובטח לא יהיה טעים שם... 

הסגנון של השיער הזה מהמם! זה לא ממש תלתלים, אלא יותר גלי כזה... אם יש לך שיער ארוך זה יהיה מהמם! אגב, גם אצלי אני עשיתי שיער פזור וגלי (אפילו קצת תלתלים) וזה גרר הרבה תגובות נגד (שוב, מאמא שלי ומאחותי), אבל לא הקשבתי להן, כי ידעתי שאני (ובן זוגי) אוהבים את זה.


----------



## NetaSher (4/4/12)

כל כך מוכר... 
יש לי שיער ממש ארוך, שכל הזמן אומרים לי לגזור. יש לי ויזן מאוד ספציפי של התסרוקת שאני רוצה, ולכן אני לא מקשיבה להן.
נקוה שביום עצמו לא יעשו לי את המוות, כי כל התארגנויות יהיו בבית של אמא שלי (כולנו נהיה שם, כי גם ההורים של החתן יהיו שם).
אני זוכרת את התסרוקת שלך, היא מאוד החמיאה לך ואהבתי את הסגנון - מה הפריע להן בזה?


----------



## nino15 (4/4/12)

וואו, זה בטח יהיה מהמם 
כל התסרוקות שצירפת ממש יפות!

לאמא שלי הפריע שזה לא "כלתי" כי לכלות הכלות יש תסרוקת מורמת, והיא אמרה שככה אני נראית בערך ביום-יום. שזה נכון, זה בדיוק מה שרציתי - שאני אראה כמו עצמי, רק "משודרגת"


----------



## NetaSher (4/4/12)

מצחיק! אצלי זה בדיוק ההפך 
ביום-יום אני עם חלק פזור, לחתונה אני רוצה משהו שונה, והן עשו לי אין ספור שיחות "חלק הכי יפה לך".


----------



## blue skies (4/4/12)

תגידי לה את צודקת אני אשאיר חלק 
ואז פשוט תעשי מה שאת רוצה

אגב אני איתך לכל אורך הדרך לגבי המוזיקה במזרחית, אני אישית גם מאוד קשה לי עם מזרחית


----------



## NetaSher (4/4/12)

באחד באפריל 
כתבתי על הקיר שלי שהחלטתי להתחשב במשפחה, שאחותי ובת דודה שלי שכנעו אותי, ואשים מזרחית בחתונה. אפילו שאלתי אם לאנשים יש המלצות...והרבה האמינו לי, כולל אחותי שממש התרגשה. טוב, אולי זה היה קצת אכזרי, אבל חברים שלי אמרו שלאחר סקירת מתיחות אחד באפריל בפייסבוק, שלי הייתה הכי מוצלחת 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




לגבי השיער, אנחנו כולם מתארגנים באותו המקום, כך שהם ייראו שזה לא חלק, אני לא רוצה יותר מידי מתיחות ביום עצמו...מספיק הם פתאום ייראו את הנזר


----------



## blue skies (4/4/12)

האא ושכחתי עוד משהו 
תגידי לנו מה הפייסבוק שלך (אם את רוצה כמובן חח)
ונשים לך שירים יותר 'נורמליים' כקונטרה לשירי המזרחית שאחותך שמה


----------



## רון אוריאל (4/4/12)




----------



## דניאל ואורן (4/4/12)

ואוו, התסרוקת בתמונת ההשראה מהממת! 
אל תקשיבי להן. אנשים נוטים לדבוק במה שהם רגילים מתוך פחד.
אני באופן אישי מאד אוהבת את התמונה שצרפת - התסרוקת בה ממש מיוחדת. 

אבל, עצה פרקטית קטנה.... לאחותי יש שיער מאד חלק (אנחנו שתינו שני קצוות) וביום החתונה שלה היא רצתה בייביליס. 
היא הלכה לספר הרגיל שלה (ולא למסרק שעובד עם כלות בד"כ) והוא עשה לה בייביליס. 
היא לא הספיקה לצאת מהבית וכבר השיער שלה נהיה חלק לגמרי ולא נשארו לה אפילו גלים בשיער. 
לכן, אני ממליצה בחום: א. לעשות תסרוקת ניסיון כמה שיותר מלאה לסגנון תסרוקת כזה. 
ב. לקחת ספר סופר מקצועי שיוכל לעמוד באתגר ולעשות תסרוקת שתחזיק. 

הערה קטנה- חשוב למצוא ספר כלות שיחשוב מחוץ לכופסא וגם יבין עד הסוף בדיוק את מה שאת רוצה. 
אני לפני החתונה שיניתי את דעתי בקשר לתסרוקת והבאתי למעצב השיער דוגמא של תסרוקת משנות ה-20. 
מעצב השיער התחיל לעשות את התסרוקת ואמר לי בכנות שלדעתו זה פשוט לא מתאים לי למבנה הפנים. הוא עשה לי משהו אחר, שיצא מהמם ובדיוק התאים לי - אבל מצד שני, אני לא הייתי נעולה על משהו ספציפי, רק רציתי שהשיער ידבר לשמלה. 
כלומר, אני באתי מראש במוד שאני זורמת עם ההמלצה של מעצב השיער והולכת על מה שמתאים לי. אבל זה אחרת כשיש לך תמונה בראש - אז גם אם למעצב השיער יש רעיון למשהו שיהיה יותר יפה לטעמו, זה לא משנה כי את רוצה את התסרוקת שביקשת...


----------



## Pixelss (4/4/12)

אנשים נוטים לדבוק במה שהם רגילים מתוך פחד 
כל כך מסכימה עם המשפט הזה!!
כל דבר שרצינו לעשות שונה קיבלנו הרמת גבה ותגובה בסגנון "אף אחד לא עושה ככה יותר".

ודניאל בלי קשר לנושא,
אתמול הייתי בים וראיתי כלבה שנראת בול כמו ג'וני רציתי לצלם לך אבל הי השתוללה כל כך מהר שלא הצלחתי לתפוס שום תמונה ברורה.


----------



## דניאל ואורן (4/4/12)

אויש, איזה מגניב! 
האמת שג'וני שלי לא במיטבו עכשיו. 
יש לו בעיות גב/צוואר והוא לוקח כדורים בתקווה שהמצב שלו ישתפר. 
אתמול היינו ברנטגן אבל הוטרינר אמר שלא רואים מספיק טוב את הבעיה - ושיש לו הערכה שאחת העצמות לא יושבת טוב ומתחככת שם במשהו. 
אז הפתרון הוא בעיקר הרבה מנוחה... הוא גם לוקח כדורים אנטי דלקתיים ומגה גלופלקס (איזה מגניב- יש כזה גם לכלבים!) שהוטרינר נתן לנו. 
אני ממש מקווה שהוא ירגיש טוב יותר, אבל אם המצב לא משתפר תוך 6 ימים - נעשה לו CT כדי שהוטרינר יקבל הדמיה טובה יותר של הבעיה.


----------



## Pixelss (4/4/12)

רפואה שלמה לג'וני 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
והמלצה קטנה,
לא שאני חס וחלילה מזלזלת בוטרינר שלך אבל אני מציעה לך שאם המצב לא משתפר לשקול ללכת לראות רופא מומחה בבית דגן.

אני יכולה לספר כשהחתולה שלי הייתה במצב קשה וכל הסימנים הראו על דלקת ריאות, עדיין משהו בי אמר שזה יותר מורכב, אמרתי לוטרינרית שלי וגם סיפרתי לה שאני שוקלת לבדוק עם רופא מומחה מבית דגן היא אמרה שהיא ממליצה בחום אבל הציעה לפני זה לעשות אולטרסאונד ליתר ביטחון.
ואכן באולטרסאונד התגלה שיש לה חור ענק בסרעפת ושכל מערכת העיכול שלה עלתה לתוך בית החזה (ובגלל זה בצילום זה היה נראה בול כמו דלקת ריאות חריפה).
אגב לחתולה שלום.

חיבוקים וחיזוקים לג'וני (וגם לכם כי אני יודעת שלא קל בתקופות כאלה).


----------



## דניאל ואורן (4/4/12)

אכן זה התכנון... 
אם נראה שאין שיפור. 
תחושת הבטן שלי היא שמנוחה וגם כדורים לא בהכרח יפתרו את הבעיה כאן. 
וגם, אני מודאגת מכך שבגלל שהכדורים הם משכחי כאבים - אז ג'וני יראה וירגיש רגיל - אבל בפועל הבעיה לא תיפתר. 

הם באמת אחלה וטרינרים ואנחנו מאד סומכים עליהם - אבל כמובן שאם יהיה צורך נפנה לבית דגן. 
בכל מקרה, הוטרינר אמר שהצעד הבא הוא CT ושב-CT הוא תהיה לו הדמיה הרבה יותר טובה של המצב שם. 
הוא אמר שהוא ראה משהו ברנטגן - והוא העביר את הצילום שלנו להתייעצות, אבל בכל מקרה, בינתיים ניתן לו לנוח ונראה מה הצעד הבא.


----------



## NetaSher (4/4/12)

כן גם הספר אמר לי שהתלתלים ייפתחו 
העניין הוא שאני רוצה גלי, אז מסתבר שעל מנת שיהיה לי גלי בחתונה, אני צריכה בייביליס ואז לקראת הערב התלתלים כבר ייפתחו וייפלו ויהיה לי גלי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




מצאתי ספר חתונות (בהמלצת הפורום!) שאהבתי את הסגנון שלו, הוא היה השלישי שהלכתי אליו והבאתי לו מגוון תמונות השראה. הוא עשה לי תסרוקת ניסיון שממש אהבתי את הסגנון, אבל לא היו לו את הבייבי ליסים עליו. חזרתי הביתה והרגשתי ממש לא שלמה, כי ראיתי את זה רק בחלק, אז קבעתי איתו עוד פגישה + בייבי ליסים.

הוא ניסה עליי כמה סוגים, אני רציתי סוג שלא היה לו שם (משהו שעושה גלי), אבל הוא שכנע אותי על סוג אחר (יותר עגלגל). החלטתי להקשיב לו כי:
א. הוא מבין יותר
ב. זה נראה טוב בתמונות שצילמנו
ג. היות והשיער ייפתח, עדיף באמת להתחיל מתלתלים שייהפכו לגלי.
ד. זה מה שיש להן בספרטקוס


----------



## דניאל ואורן (4/4/12)

בעיקרון 
זה נשמע לי שאם תתחילי מתלתלים עגלגלים, הגלים שיצאו לך כשהתלתלים יפתחו, יהיו הרבה יותר רכים. 
אני בטוחה שיהיה מהמם!


----------



## NetaSher (4/4/12)

אני מקווה! 
אני כבר לא יכולה לחכות ומצד שני מתרגשת מאוד ובלחץ.

שלשום הייתה לי מדידה שלישית של השמלה ותהיתי למה חתונה זה רק יום אחד...כל כך הרבה כסף ותכנונים, ולפי מה שאתן אומרות זה עובר בצ'יק.
עקרונית הייתי יכולה לקנות את השמלה, אבל לאן עוד הייתי יכולה ללכת איתה?
ובכלל היה נחמד אם לכל ארוע היה לי מאפר ומעצב שיער 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (אני מאלה שהולכים להסתפר פעם בשנה).


----------



## IMphoenix (4/4/12)

אהבתי את הנימוק הרביעי במיוחד


----------



## simplicity83 (4/4/12)

מהניסיון שלי - 
קודם כל אני ממש יכולה להבין אותך - 
יש לי שיער מאוד דק וחלק מקלות, כל החיים אני חולמת על תלתלים  
כשחברה הכי טובה שלי התחתנה הספר (ליוויתי אותה) הצליח לשכנע אותי שהבייביליס שיתחיל כמקורזל, יפתח לאט לאט ועד הערב יהיה עם תלתלים פתוחים
הוא השקיע את נשמתו , שם מלא מוס וספריי ואלוהים יודע מה.. ואכן יצאתי מהמספרה בצהריים עם תלתלים (אפילו די נלחצתי שזה מתולתל מדי)
אני מצרפת לך תמונה מ-4 שעות אחר כך... עוד לפני שהתחילה החתונה
הרוב נעלם, נשארו מין גלים לא ברורים כאלה שבהמשך גם הם ירדו ונותרתי בסופו של דבר עם השיער החלק שלי  
זה לא ממש הפריע לי, אבל אני מניחה שאם אני הייתי הכלה הייתי מתבאסת.. 


כמה שנים קודם, התחפשנו לדני וסנדי מגריז. 
הייתי צריכה תלתלים ממש קצרים וצפופים, כמו בסצנת הסיום של הסרט. 
הספרית (המלכה!) שלי עשתה לי תלתלים בעזרת הרולים ומכשיר החום (שנראה כמו חללית, של פעם), כמו שעושים בפרמננט, רק בלי כל הכימיקלים. 
אני מצרפת תמונה מסוף הערב! התלתלים לא זזו מילימטר.
אז נכון שזה מתולתל מדי ולא יפה בתור יום יום, אבל זו דוגמא לאיך לעשות תלתלים בצורה שכן תחזיק. 
אולי הוא יכול לעשות לך רולים גדולים יותר כדי שזה יהיה גלי ולא מתולתל כבשתי כמו שיש לי בתחפושת, אבל כמו עם המכשיר חימום הזה שכנראה עוזר לזה להחזיק מעמד

אין על גלים ותלתלים


----------



## simplicity83 (4/4/12)

ועכשיו התחפושת עם "תלתלי הפרמננט"


----------



## NetaSher (5/4/12)

יצא ממש מוצלח! 
התחפושת והתלתלים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ובתמונה הקודמת זה ממש ממחיש את המעבר לגלי. 
הספר אמר לי גם שכששמים תוספות שיער, התלתלים פחות נפתחים, כי הם נשענים על משהו. אין לי מושג בדברים האלו, אז נראה...


----------



## הביתשלפיסטוק (6/4/12)

אמרו לך שאתם נורא דומים? 
<סתם מבקר מהראשי שעבר על כל השרשור>


----------



## bluestvixen (5/4/12)

מחכה בקוצר רוח לקרדיטים שלך 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
נראה שהולכת להיות לכם חתונה כלבבי


----------



## רון אוריאל (3/4/12)

גם אותי סיקרנת... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אני בדיוק קורא את הטרילוגיה של שר הטבעות... לגמרי בתוך הקטע הפנטסטי... 
אפשר ספוילרים? אולי תמונה של הנזר, או פריטים אחרים? (הצצתי בשרשור הרשימה...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
ובהצלחה!


----------



## NetaSher (3/4/12)

אני לא רוצה לספיילר 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
גם מאמונות תפלות כלשהן, שאני רוצה שזה קודם באמת יתקיים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



אבל שמתי למטה תמונה של ההזמנות שלנו (או לפחות חומרי הגלם שלהן)

אגב, היה חשוב לנו שזו לא תהיה חתונת "שר הטבעות" או "משחקי הכס", אלא תחושה כללית של עולם פנטזיה. אם היה יותר תקציב היינו באמת הופכים את המקום לטירה, אבל ניסינו לתת את הנגיעות שלנו ושעדיין ייראה קלאסי. מקווה שיעבוד. ותהנה מהספרים!


----------



## רון אוריאל (4/4/12)




----------



## ניודאיקה של בןברית (4/4/12)

שלכם שלכם שלכם וגם... 
ראשית - לשאלתכם - קודם כל הטקס הוא שלכם!!! וכמו שנכתב:
"חשוב לזכור שחתונה היא טקס, והדבר המשמעותי הוא השינוי שקורה אחריה, ולא החתונה עצמה.
עם זאת, החתונה באה לסמל ולהכריז על השינוי הזה – ולחגוג אותו!"
כך שאחרי שאמרנו שהטקס הוא ש-ל-כ-ם ואתם רוצים ל-ח-ג-ו-ג אותו
צריך להביא בחשבון שאתם צריכים ליהנות! אבל, לעשות את זה בצורה שגם אחרים נהנים.
אתם תהנו מהדברים שתבחרו - גם אם הם נבחרו כדי שאחרים יהנו.
זו הנאה כפולה... (או לפחות 7 רבעים של ההנאה...)

שנית
בוודאי שאפשר למצוא פשרה. חשוב מאוד לנהל אחד עם השני משא ומתן על כל דבר, לגלות בצורה כי ישירה והכי פשוטה למה חשוב לי דבר כזה ועל מה אני מוכן לוותר
בהשלמה שהטקס הוא רק חגיגה של "מה שקורה אחר כך" - אז צריך לזכור שהוא יכול (ואולי אפילו צריך) להיות החגיגה של "מה שארע לפני זה".

אחד הדברים העיקריים שאני אומר לזוגות המתחתנים הוא שהחתונה היא שלהם והטקס הוא שלהם - ולכן עליהם לחוש בטחון ועצמאות לבחור את אופי הטקס שהכי מתאים להם ולא לסבתא או לשכנים
יחד עם זאת, חשוב לי מאוד לשדגיש בפניהם שחשוב שההורים יעמדו מאחוריהם. ואת אותו תהליך שהם עושים בינם לבין עצמם - שיעשו גם עם ההורים.
שיסבירו למה חשוב להם טקס אחר או שונה ושירגישו אצל ההורים עד כמה אפשר למתוח את החבל.
נכון שהטקס והחתונה וכל זה שלכם
אבל ההורים היום שם בשבילכם במשך שנים, והחתונה, מה לעשות כך התרגלנו שנים, היא גם האירוע המרגש שלהם
אוקיי, 2/3 שלכם ושליש שלהם... אז לא מגיע גם להם ליהנות ולהיות רגועים מ"מה יגידו"?!

זה מחזיר אותנו בחזרה לשאלתכם - לגבי ההנאה
אם אחרים יהנו - תהנו גם אתם.
אם אחרים יתרגשו - תתרגשו גם אתם
תנו להם (לבני הזוג, להורים, לחברים, לאורחים, לסבתא ולשכנים) מקום, והם יתנו לכם מקום בחזרה!

שיהיה מזל טוב!!!!


----------



## miki214 (5/4/12)

אני חושבת שהכל צריך להיות במידה 
כל דבר שהוא במידה הוא נכון ורצוי.
הרבה פעמיים ההורים שוכחים שזו החתונה של הזוג וחושבים שזה שיחזור של החתונה שלהם.
למשל עכשיו יש לי חברה שההורים שלו מתעקשים שיביאו זמר אורח.
הזוג כאמור ממש לא רוצה וההורים מתעקשים ועוד הם משלמים על הזמר שעולה כמו ירח דבש של חודש בארה"ב.
צריך לדעת מתי להגיד לו, על מה להתפשר ומה נכון לכם וגם להורים.
למשל אם ההורים רוצים חתונה גדולה שלהם יש נניח משפחה של 400 איש להגיד להם, לא! וימצמו ל200, גם אם מישהו נעלב הוא יתגבר.


----------

